# Verkaufe MEDION® AKOYA® S4613 ULTRABOOK™ (MD 98066)



## firebean (18. Juni 2013)

*Verkaufe MEDION® AKOYA® S4613 ULTRABOOK™ (MD 98066)*

Zum Verkauf steht hier ein Medion Akoya S4613 ULTRABOOK, absolut nagelneu,  völlig unbenutzt und in nicht geöffneter Originalverpackung. Ich habe  das gute Stück bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen. Allerdings habe ich schon einen Laptop, den ich vorwiegend dazu benötige, auf der Couch im Internet zu surfen und dafür brauche ich nun wirklich keinen zweiten. Da  ich privat verkaufe, kann ich selbst weder Garantie noch Gewährleistung  geben. Alle Garantieansprüche müssen also in diesem Fall direkt mit  Medion abgewickelt werden. Als Garantienachweis dient der Lieferschein,  der bei der Lieferung dabei war, so zumindest die Aussage von Medion. Standort ist, wie bei dem PC, den ich verkaufe, Bosen am schönen  Bostalsee. Selbstabholung und Barzahlung ist mir auch hier am liebsten. Weitere  Infos zur Ausstattung findet ihr hier:

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® AKOYA® S4613 Ultrabook™ (MD 98066)

Ich habe das Ultrabook auch bei den ebay Kleinanzeigen drin: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/medion%C2%AE-akoya%C2%AE-s4613-ultrabook%E2%84%A2-%28md-98066%29/123114484-278-317?ref=search
Hier steht auch für den direkten Kontakt meine Handynummer drin. 

*Verhandlungsbasis sind weiterhin 570,- € !*

Auf Wunsch und nach Anfrage schicke ich euch auch meine ebay-Namen, dann  könnt ihr euch mal ein paar Bewertungen von mir durchlesen. Also, gebt  euch einen Ruck und einem wirklich tollen Ultrabookein neues Zuhause!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

